# HELP..... I'm out of control



## bnoles (Dec 11, 2006)

I have dove into this pen turning sport fast, heavy and deep. I am up to my elbows in pen kits, bushings and blanks and I am having a hard time keeping which with what.  I have put a halt on things in the shop until I can find a way to regroup and get back organized.

What are y'all using to store all this various kits and bushings in to keep them together and not get them mixed up with one another.  I have plastic bags laying everywhere and bushings in little hardware cabinet drawers with a note in each section of what pen they go with.  This is just not acceptable.  Perhaps some plastic boxes that I can remove the kits from the baggies placing the components in the little compartments with the associated bushing set to go with that style kit?  I would like to keep the tubes and refills in the same box as well so I could label each box with the kit style and when I get ready to turn that pen, everything I am going to need is in the one box. Will something like this work?  Where can a box like this be had?

Growing up we had cigar boxes for these type situations, but that has sure become a thing of the past 

I have tried to turn pens at a faster pace to get my inventory down, but that is not working either as I just got another order in today from Bill at AS (what a guy)  I am out of control on the slippery slope.

Another problem on the horizon is pen blanks. They are building up fast also, so I might as well ask in advance for some ideas on orgaizing them too [8D]

Man.... I need a life, huh?


----------



## darbytee (Dec 11, 2006)

I feel your pain Bob. I nailed 1x2 strips to the wall in my shop. Put two inch finish nails spaced out every few inches and hung all my kits together with the bushings and extra tubes. Cheap and easy.


----------



## Trapshooter (Dec 11, 2006)

is there a 12 step method for us "penaholics"[:0]
I use peg board hooks, holes in the bag, on the wall above my workbench.  I don't have many blanks, what I do have are in rubermaid / glad containers.


----------



## Dario (Dec 11, 2006)

And your problem is???  [}][][]

I think we all have that problem so don't panic too much.

If you don't intend to use kits partially (for modified pens)...I advise you keep them all intact on each plastic bag.  Group them by kit and put them in bigger container.  I use gallon sized ziplock.  Those in turn are stored in plastic drawers which you can get at Walmart, Target, etc.

You can either put  your bushing in the same ziplock (above) or get one of those fishing bait/tackle boxes and store them there.  Keep each set in a labelled plastic to avoid them getting mixed up.

I keep blanks on stackable plastic bins, boxes will also work.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I am a little bit oragnized here. I have posted this before, and I plan to rebuild my "lathe board" with a cabinet that has doors and an open center section where the chisels sit. More on that later though.

Here is my lathe center with labled tackle boxes for the hardware kits.





Here is a close-up of the boxes
http://www.yankeetoys.org/lee/1211063.jpg

And this is my wall rack for pen blanks, I may make one myself that looks much like this but with twice as many cubby holes.





This is a smaller tackle box that the sandpaper fits in very nicely.





I plan to use 3 more of those boxes in the new cabinet design to hold the main 3 seller's bushings (one for CSUSA, Berea & PSI)

Here is my bushing box now.




I have an oddball box that some hardware came in which I use for pen mill sleves which stays under my small drill press which I do most of my end milling at.
http://www.yankeetoys.org/lee/1211065.jpg


So there you have it. I have really outgrown the wall mounted lathe center and need more room & storage. If you can picture that wall system, but maybe 20% larger with two 12" or so cabinets one each end with doors. The center will have the lathe chisels leaning on a rack and a drawer for my chuck system under the chisel rack. The right cabinet will hold all those pen boxes and I would like to add 3 more kit boxes. The left will hold on the bottom the 6 sandpaper/bushing boxes and shelves above them. This dooe will also have pegboard on the inside with places to set blanks for drying and light things like calipers & rulers.  Now I just have to make it! Probably get started on it this winter. []


----------



## Dario (Dec 11, 2006)

Lee,

When you are bored and want to re-arrange/re-organize things...you are welcome to visit my garage/shop []


----------



## bnoles (Dec 11, 2006)

Lee,

You are a man after my soul [}]  You have got it together for sure pal!

I stole a few of your ideas in a previous post you responded to for me, but I did not carry it far enough.  I had no idea the pit was this deep.

I have a few of the plastic boxes you show on the right in picture #1, but they are almost too big and a little over kill for each style alone for the most part.  The smaller ones on the left in the same picture look more ideally suited for kits and bushings although I like how you used them for sanding supplies as well.  Where did you find those?

You are da man!

Darbytee and Dario have great thoughts as well, but I would love to get away from all these baggies if possible.


----------



## TBone (Dec 11, 2006)

I use the exact same boxes as Firefyter-emt.  I have one for each type of pen.  I keep kits like the Jr States/Gents together as well as Gents/States.  I keep the bushings in the box with the kits.  I do remove the tubes and refills so that the kits will compress into the compartments easier.  Other than that, I leave everything else in the small bags and roll them up.  I use one box for tools such as pen mills, insertion tools, gun cleaning brushes, etc.  But all things are relative.  You're trying to organize your kits, I'm trying to organize my boxes []  There are now too many to fit in the cabinet.

Firefyter-emt, I see I'm not the only one with a label maker  [8D]


----------



## reef12 (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Well, I am a little bit oragnized here. I have posted this before, and I plan to rebuild my "lathe board" with a cabinet that has doors and an open center section where the chisels sit. More on that later though.
> 
> Here is my lathe center with labled tackle boxes for the hardware kits.
> ...



Glad to see that I am not the only one who sands that black stuff off the bushings.[^]

Great setup.

Don't mind if I copy some things do you?

But I keep my blanks and kits in the house in my special Hobby model fossil room.[]

Question are those labels labels or things done on computer and cutout?


----------



## fiferb (Dec 11, 2006)

I use a plastic box similar to the bushing box shown but I still keep them in the plastic baggies inside the box. As clumsy as I can be I'd knock it off my worktable and then have a heck of a time trying to figure out what is what.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 11, 2006)

First off, any of this stuff is more then open to be copied, I would be flattered! Most of my bushings did not have the black stuff on them, but yes it does get hit at times. The reall odd ones were the Jr.Gent ones. I think they had a thin CHROME PLATING on them that was making a freaking mess!

The lables (and everything needs a lable, right?) are made on a Dymo lable maker. It's a bit of an overkill, but it looks nice in the shop!

All of the clear boxes were bought at Wal-Mart of course! [] The tackle boxes the pen kits are ina re very well suited for the pen kits and pretty much sort the parts out just right. I do tend to leave the plated parts in the bags untill use. One other thing I do on some of the kits is to leave the wider RT side sections open to hold things like key chain kits and other oddball kits still stored in their shipping bags. 

What is really bugging me is all those bottles up on top of the pen kits. I need to make a holder for them to sit in! []


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />First off, any of this stuff is more then open to be copied, I would be flattered! Most of my bushings did not have the black stuff on them, but yes it does get hit at times. The reall odd ones were the Jr.Gent ones. I think they had a thin CHROME PLATING on them that was making a freaking mess!
> 
> The lables (and everything needs a lable, right?) are made on a Dymo lable maker. It's a bit of an overkill, but it looks nice in the shop!
> ...



How do you sort/store your drill bits?


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_



How do you sort/store your drill bits?
[/quote]

I personally use the cases they come in (I buy sets)...if you have some loose one...you can drill holes on a piece of wood (corian and other plastic is better because they don't retain moisture) and use those.  If you use wood, make sure it is dry then soak the holes with oil.

It is good idea to use the hole created by the next bigger bit []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 12, 2006)

Well I store my Metric bradpoints & Fractional bits in the only proper storage box to belong in a shop. []






I do have one set of German made metric bradpoints in a custom holder that stays with my small drill press.





Not that said, I have a set of plans from Shop-notes for a really nice wall cabinet that is made to store drill bits. It's large enough to hold all my Fractional/Metric bits, Forsner bits, and spade bits. I plan to make one of these someday. I have a set of the plans in .pdf format if anyone wants a copy.


----------



## Nolan (Dec 12, 2006)

> i there a 12 step method for us "penaholics"



The first step it to admit you have a problem!! (Done)
Second step --I will send you my mailing address (you know you cant have it in the house[])
Nolan


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2006)

Fishing tackle suppliers usually have a mind boggling variety of boxes. from single compartment which is what I like. to multi compartment. cabelas comes to mind. but from my days of making my own lures there are a few others. Jann's is anouther one I can think of right off the top of my head. look in  a field and stream magazine. or search for fishing lures on the net for more sources. I was lucky and found a couple of boxes of  small plastic containers that where being thrown away. they are a bit small for kits but I manage. I can keep 3 to four kits along with bushings and instructions in one. extra tubes and refills would also fit. I put a label on them and stack them on a shelf. these boxes measure roughly 3" X 4.5" X 2.5" deep. 4"X 6" would be ideal for me.
I also found my favorite storage idea to date. here
http://www.northernsafety.com/cart/cart.cfm?PROD_NUM=549%2D1
5786&Action=01
there is also a bushing model.
http://www.northernsafety.com/cart/cart.cfm?PROD_NUM=549%2D1
5797&Action=01


----------



## bnoles (Dec 12, 2006)

Yep.... just got in from a fast trip to Wally World with all the little plastic tackle boxes I could carry out under 2 arms. For a buck and some change each, these little gems are going to be salvation from pen kit doom.

Can't wait to get out there and get started. []


----------



## seht (Dec 12, 2006)

that is just sick.  you need help.  How can you possibly find anything without pushing wood chips out of the way.
I know that if my stuff wasn't burried  under 3 inche of dust and debris it would escape from my shop.

Really impressive set up.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 12, 2006)

I find it easier to clean up when I am done than to work in a mess. It takes just a little time to maintain it. It's the bowls that make the mess! I still have some pin oak chips up with those bottles! At the very least I will use the broom to sweep up the heft of shavings, but I often break out the shop vac to suck up the nooks & crannies.

Here is another view of the corner of my shop where the whole world turns.[]









My shop is still in "progress" But it's about 25'x25' and only has to share it with my CJ-7. For tools, there is the 1930's Delta lathe, the 1950's Walker Turner drill press, a 1948 Craftsman metal lathe, a 1950's Craftsman scroll saw and a 1948 Delta table saw. All these vintage tools are fully restored except for the table saw, I have only gotten as far as restoring the fence for now. Newer stuff rounds out the shop for now. I have that small 12" bench top drill press, a newer 10" Craftsman bandsaw, and a 6" joiner kicking around there too. What I am looking for now is a planer and a nice 14" or sow band saw to restore.

The restored tools are all up on my website with full photo logs of the restoration.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 12, 2006)

The 21st century version of cigar boxes is definitely the plastic tackle box.  I store the bushings and drill bits in a box together, along with any other things that go with that style including those oddball leftover parts.  I am also one those folks that like a clean shop, never leave without vacuming it first, etc.  I know some folks are proud of the foot deep chips but I can't stand it.

I also believe that neatly stored blanks in boxes will be forgotten so mine are in several shelves stacked by type, species, size, etc.  I just like having them our where I can see what I have.  I guess these are the reasons there is no one "perfect" shop design.


----------



## Verne (Dec 17, 2006)

fyrefighter:
Your one sick puppy ! What do you do when you have to straighten up the shop?       Just kidding, of course, only wish I were half as organized.
Vern


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Verne_
> <br />fyrefighter:
> Your one sick puppy ! What do you do when you have to straighten up the shop?       Just kidding, of course, only wish I were half as organized.
> Vern



I agree, he is a sick puppy. If he saw my shop he would have a heart attack.[]

As for Dario, I have seen his shop it is very clean and organized.[][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 17, 2006)

That sounds just like my shop





> _Originally posted by seht_
> <br />that is just sick.  you need help.  How can you possibly find anything without pushing wood chips out of the way.
> I know that if my stuff wasn't burried  under 3 inche of dust and debris it would escape from my shop.
> 
> Really impressive set up.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## Dario (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reef12 (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />First off, any of this stuff is more then open to be copied, I would be flattered! Most of my bushings did not have the black stuff on them, but yes it does get hit at times. The reall odd ones were the Jr.Gent ones. I think they had a thin CHROME PLATING on them that was making a freaking mess!
> 
> The lables (and everything needs a lable, right?) are made on a Dymo lable maker. It's a bit of an overkill, but it looks nice in the shop!
> ...



Great job again.

I will copy most it so You will be really flattered.[^]

Like the Label deal the most.


----------



## sandking (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought a 7 drawer plastic rolling cabinet from Wal-Mart for $20.  I don't have the time now to make a nice board like firefyter-emt.  I also added a couple of the tackle boxes that he had for drill bits and bushings and they fit in the drawers.  The thing I like the most about this rolling cabinet is that it's tall and I use the top for making my pen blanks.  I lay a piece of newspaper on top and have several blanks glued up and drying.  Once I finish one, I grab the next.  Keeps the blanks off my assembly area and the height is perfect.  It just rolls out of the way when I need it to.  I still have to organize it, but with so many pieces around it really helps even if it isnâ€™t labeled yet.


----------



## Russb (Dec 19, 2006)

For most of my kits I use the small plastic storage boxes like a lot of others. When you find the ones you like buy a bunch for future expansion. For my bushings I use coin collector bottles from the local stamp and coin store. I designed the labels on the computer to fit the container. The information on the labels includes where the bushings were ordered from, their part number, kit used on and most importantly the number of pieces in the bushing kit. My blanks I store in labeled plastic baggies,left open for air circulation, and the baggies put into large plastic storage boxes. Some blanks are labeled with a Sharpie.


----------



## johneaton (Dec 21, 2006)

People here know that I love freebies.  I use a couple of vertical racks that have been discarded by a local grocery store.
I also use several small red and black plastic tool boxes from Wal Mart.  They are often on sale for a buck.
Best of luck and happy holidays.  John Eaton


----------



## airrat (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Lee, you can do trial and error at my place to make the holder for those bottles.  HECK!!!! I will even let you build a replica of your set up here to figure it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [)][)][)][)]

Hey I just noticed something on your floor Lee,  What is that grey stuff covering it?

I leave all my bushings in their bags and use shower curtain hangers on a dowel rod.  That way if I get LAZY (which I do) and forget to put a set away I just find the empty bag.  

For my kits, I use some old contact lens display cases I got from my old job.  They also give me a shelf to use.

My pen blanks I use plastic boxes from Sam's club.   I just went through and wrote on each one and put them in alphabetical order.  (WHOA!!! what was I thinking?)   Found out I currently have in just cut pen blanks over 700, I still have alot of boards laying around that are partially cut.  I decided to not waste anything on them by cutting the length down and storing the blanks.   I now just pull out a stick and measure off what I need and make the cuts.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 21, 2006)

These have all been good and inspiring ideas and I'm sure others that read this thread will gain from it as well.

Thanks to each of you that have responded.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 22, 2006)

Well Tom, I guess that would be overspray! [] Gray is a common color for my refurbs and even though the flor is not gray, I guess it may get a hue from it. You should of see in when I had the great idea to spray the finish on a dresser for my daughter.... in Barney purple! [:0]

Someday I would love to apply a floor coating, but My CJ-7 stays in there as well and sometime for weeks on end. I would hate the floor to peel up from that.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't have it constructed yet, but I've cut some cardboard shipping tubes, from my 8' parallel clamps, into 8" sections, which I'll mount onto a board, for cubbyholes.  I don't have all of the bugs worked out of the design yet.  The storage system I have now isn't nearly big enough.
Rob


----------



## woodwish (Dec 23, 2006)

I visited a friend's shop from our AAW chapter and he had taken scraps of 4" PBC pipe leftover from constuction sites nearby.  He cut them into 6" sections and stacked them like firewood, using PVC glue to hold them in place.  Made good pen blank sorters.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 24, 2006)

Ray,

That sounds like an interesting idea on the PVC tubes for blank storage.  I need to think about that one []


----------

